# Any hope for an American to find a job?



## ulrichleland9

Hello. We are currently stuck in Albania. It is expensive and dangerous here. We need to go somewhere we can survive. Jobs that pay. Housing for kids. It seems every nation will take in Turks, Africans, Asians. But Americans need $500,000. Well, where I live, jobs pay $50 a month. So we could never pay half a million. We considered refugee status. But they split families up. So that will not work. Any suggestions? It's been a long road and we are desperate. Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I see you've posted this in multiple forums here. You may find you have more luck if you focus on a couple of countries at a time. Mainly, the issue is going to come down to your ability with the local language (i.e. French for France, German for Germany, etc.) and what qualifications you have. The French are a little fanatic about having formal (usually academic) qualifications. If you have degrees, diplomas or even job training programs from Albania or anywhere else, you'll need to be able to explain them in terms of the local French equivalents when preparing your CV. Some more technical qualifications may be subject to formal recognition through one of the national certification programs.

But the first step is either to start looking for a job in France, in which case the employer would then start the necessary paperwork for you to get a visa - or to take a look for yourself at the visa information and decide whether or not you would qualify for one of the visa categories. France-visas.gouv.fr | The official website for visa application to France


----------



## ulrichleland9

Bevdeforges said:


> I see you've posted this in multiple forums here. You may find you have more luck if you focus on a couple of countries at a time. Mainly, the issue is going to come down to your ability with the local language (i.e. French for France, German for Germany, etc.) and what qualifications you have. The French are a little fanatic about having formal (usually academic) qualifications. If you have degrees, diplomas or even job training programs from Albania or anywhere else, you'll need to be able to explain them in terms of the local French equivalents when preparing your CV. Some more technical qualifications may be subject to formal recognition through one of the national certification programs.
> 
> But the first step is either to start looking for a job in France, in which case the employer would then start the necessary paperwork for you to get a visa - or to take a look for yourself at the visa information and decide whether or not you would qualify for one of the visa categories. France-visas.gouv.fr | The official website for visa application to France


Je ne parle pas Francais. Un peu. I have no education to speak of and no qualifications. Though I am fluent in English. I also speak some obscure Asian languages. But not fluent enough to probably do it professionally. Do you really need to be fluent in French and have a university degree to say... work at a factory? Maybe a Boulangerie Patisserie? Construction? Road work? That sort of thing? Every nation has uneducated foreigners who do not speak the language working there. Is France different?


----------



## ulrichleland9

Bevdeforges said:


> I see you've posted this in multiple forums here. You may find you have more luck if you focus on a couple of countries at a time. Mainly, the issue is going to come down to your ability with the local language (i.e. French for France, German for Germany, etc.) and what qualifications you have. The French are a little fanatic about having formal (usually academic) qualifications. If you have degrees, diplomas or even job training programs from Albania or anywhere else, you'll need to be able to explain them in terms of the local French equivalents when preparing your CV. Some more technical qualifications may be subject to formal recognition through one of the national certification programs.
> 
> But the first step is either to start looking for a job in France, in which case the employer would then start the necessary paperwork for you to get a visa - or to take a look for yourself at the visa information and decide whether or not you would qualify for one of the visa categories. France-visas.gouv.fr | The official website for visa application to France


I also read this online: 

"those who have been in France for 5 years and can provide 8 payslips in the last 24 months can apply for a legal work permit "

Is that still true? I have also be reading that those that are Sans Papier in France are still entitled to rights? What about children? If they are stateless, can't they get citizenship and sponsor our visas? merci beaucoup!


----------



## BackinFrance

ulrichleland9 said:


> Je ne parle pas Francais. Un peu. I have no education to speak of and no qualifications. Though I am fluent in English. I also speak some obscure Asian languages. But not fluent enough to probably do it professionally. Do you really need to be fluent in French and have a university degree to say... work at a factory? Maybe a Boulangerie Patisserie? Construction? Road work? That sort of thing? Every nation has uneducated foreigners who do not speak the language working there. Is France different?


Well, you would need to first find an employer who would be prepared to take you on and undertake the necessary steps for you to be granted a visa. You could perhaps start by searching on the internet for companies advertising internationally for workers in France.


----------



## Bevdeforges

> Every nation has uneducated foreigners who do not speak the language working there. Is France different?


Yes, but every immigrant working in France (or anywhere else) has his or her own story. Some are married to someone with residence and work rights. Some came to France via other routes and are now working here based on other qualifications.


ulrichleland9 said:


> Is that still true? I have also be reading that those that are Sans Papier in France are still entitled to rights?


I have no idea where you saw that and what the context might have been. If someone has been in France for 5 years, it presupposes that they were here legally on some other sort of visa or residence permit (dependent, student, etc.). But basically without knowing where that quote came from (or when) there is no way of knowing what it refers to. (There are lots of WA (Withdrawal Agreement) folks (i.e. Brits) online these days, throwing around bits of the WA (or what they "think" is in the WA). 

What passport do you have? (I.e. how did you enter Albania?) If you do have US nationality, you should first try going to the US Embassy/Consulate where you are currently living. Or if your partner (the one you have your children with) has a passport, then perhaps their Embassy could offer help or at least guidance. 

I understand that there may be details of your story that you don't want to reveal on a public message board like this. That would suggest that perhaps a public forum might not be the best place to be looking for help. If you are American, then that Embassy is the place to start. If your children are stateless as you claim, then you need to start looking to the country or countries in which they were born.


----------



## ulrichleland9

Bevdeforges said:


> Yes, but every immigrant working in France (or anywhere else) has his or her own story. Some are married to someone with residence and work rights. Some came to France via other routes and are now working here based on other qualifications.
> 
> I have no idea where you saw that and what the context might have been. If someone has been in France for 5 years, it presupposes that they were here legally on some other sort of visa or residence permit (dependent, student, etc.). But basically without knowing where that quote came from (or when) there is no way of knowing what it refers to. (There are lots of WA (Withdrawal Agreement) folks (i.e. Brits) online these days, throwing around bits of the WA (or what they "think" is in the WA).
> 
> What passport do you have? (I.e. how did you enter Albania?) If you do have US nationality, you should first try going to the US Embassy/Consulate where you are currently living. Or if your partner (the one you have your children with) has a passport, then perhaps their Embassy could offer help or at least guidance.
> 
> I understand that there may be details of your story that you don't want to reveal on a public message board like this. That would suggest that perhaps a public forum might not be the best place to be looking for help. If you are American, then that Embassy is the place to start. If your children are stateless as you claim, then you need to start looking to the country or countries in which they were born.


Wife and I are US citizens. Though we have never been to America. Kids are stateless. People always say go to the US embassy or consulate. Not sure what that means? It is private property and highly secured. They will not let us in. Especially being US citizens. The embassy again? It's illegal to go to the embassy. As for not discussing it on a public forum? Then where? I am lucky to be here! I am happy to be on this forum! It is hard to get online at all these days!


----------



## ulrichleland9

Bevdeforges said:


> Yes, but every immigrant working in France (or anywhere else) has his or her own story. Some are married to someone with residence and work rights. Some came to France via other routes and are now working here based on other qualifications.
> 
> I have no idea where you saw that and what the context might have been. If someone has been in France for 5 years, it presupposes that they were here legally on some other sort of visa or residence permit (dependent, student, etc.). But basically without knowing where that quote came from (or when) there is no way of knowing what it refers to. (There are lots of WA (Withdrawal Agreement) folks (i.e. Brits) online these days, throwing around bits of the WA (or what they "think" is in the WA).
> 
> What passport do you have? (I.e. how did you enter Albania?) If you do have US nationality, you should first try going to the US Embassy/Consulate where you are currently living. Or if your partner (the one you have your children with) has a passport, then perhaps their Embassy could offer help or at least guidance.
> 
> I understand that there may be details of your story that you don't want to reveal on a public message board like this. That would suggest that perhaps a public forum might not be the best place to be looking for help. If you are American, then that Embassy is the place to start. If your children are stateless as you claim, then you need to start looking to the country or countries in which they were born.


Not sure if we can post links... I will try. 

ID Card and Residency

Sans Papiers


----------



## ulrichleland9

Sorry. That one was French Switzerland. lol


----------



## BackinFrance

You can phone the US Embassy in Albania. I would think it is also possible to email them.


----------



## 255

@ulrichleland9 -- If you and your wife are both U.S. citizens, you might want to go to the U.S. for work. There are people clamoring to cross the U.S. border, all the time, and since you and your wife are both Americans, you can work freely and the type of jobs you are asking about generally pay decent. Since you speak English -- you shouldn't have any problems.

The U.S. is also a signatory to many treaties to end "statelessness." As such, a visit to your closest U.S. Embassy/Consulate, as @Bevdeforges posted, is the place to start. At the Embassy, you'll need to have your children's birth certificates and there are a couple of options. The Embassy may allow you to sponsor your children directly in which case, they'll issue a visa and when they've been in the U.S. long enough, you can apply for citizenship for them. Alternately, they can coordinate with an NGO to sponsor your children, as refugees, again they would get a visa that would ultimately lead to U.S. citizenship. There is no worry about splitting up the family, in the U.S., as Americans travelling with their own kids.

Of course there are people working "under the table" in every country, even France. I have personally worked with "illegals," in the U.S. and it is a life full of stress -- any misstep and you have the potential to be deported. There is the opportunity to "regularize" in France, after a period of time -- this might be an option for a single individual, who is willing to take the risk, but I wouldn't advise it for a family. If your mind is made up to go to France, you might start with a student visa (which allows part time, 50% work.) If you and your wife both did this, you'd have 100% of a living wage. Tuitions are a lot cheaper than in the U.S. Of course you'd still have to plan for "staying" in France, after graduation, but that'll be a bit down the road. 

Again, from what you've posted, I'd start a life in the U.S., save some money and get your kids a passport, then if you want to move to France, do so (that's what a goodly portion of the threads on this forum are querying.) Cheers, 255


----------



## 255

@ulrichleland9 -- I see your thread in the tax forum has been closed -- I can see why! But in answer to your question: "Likewise, are there any other nations in Europe that take Americans?" If you want to stay in Europe and considering you're already self-employed, you might consider the Netherlands. There is the _*Dutch American Friendship Treaty*_ that allows you to open a company in the Netherlands (or one of the Kingdom of the Netherlands' countries in the Caribbean,) with very minimal investment. You'll get a resident permit, with work privileges and then can start a life.

I still think the U.S. is your best first option. Cheers, 255


----------



## Bevdeforges

On your 30€ a month salary, you obviously have access to a computer and Internet. Look up the US Embassy website in Albania - or wherever you are currently located - and book an appointment. The section of their website that is called US Citizen Services has a list of their emergency services and a number of other services - there is usually something for emergency financial assistance, though if you don't have a current passport, you may need to book an appointment to go for that. You may need some sort of proof or validation that you and your wife are US citizens, but lack of a SSN should not be a problem. (Many US Embassy sites have instructions for how to fill out the forms if you don't have a SSN.)

Give the US Embassy a chance to help you. But to do that, you'll need to make an appointment and go see them, tell them your story and see what they can do or suggest. And with that, I'm going to close this thread, too.


----------

